# Silver bays - Can I see your pictures



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a filly here out of a silver bay sire and a bay dam and I have always thought she was a very red sorrel but her mane is turning more flaxen, and her tail is lightening with a black strip down the middle. She is a pinto so her legs are white all the way up. I'll try to get some pictures on here but having issues right now. I would like to see those pictures if you have them. Thanks!!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 26, 2009)

My first miniature Mckeever was a silver bay.


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2009)

Edda.. icelandic foal Silver Bay

Need to take current photos soon. Genetic tested to confirm Silver Bay..but she does fade.






loosing foal coat so just starting to see her charcoal lower legs


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you ladies. They are both very pretty. My Rosie is very red and always has been. Her mane was really red when she was born but it is starting to turn the same color as her sire's and he is a silver brown/bay. Here he is on the left and Rosie on the right.









Her tail has a black core to it and is surrounded by the red that is turning very light and white. Her sire's tail has alot of black in it as well as silver, white, brown and cream. Levi's tail on the left and Rosie's on the right.









Here is Rosie in the summer. She is 1 1/2 years.






Do you think she is actually a silver bay? My other sorrels don't have the black in their tails. Just curious if it is worth testing her. Dam was a bay.


----------



## suz (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my guy before clipping - red

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/suz...cko10-01-09.jpg

and after clipping - gray

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/suz...goodclipped.jpg


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my silver bay pinto colt when he was 4 days old. Although he looked sorrel, I knew he couldn't be because his dam was homozygous for black. He was tested and carries silver - along with the LWO and gray genes from his dam, so he doesn't look like this now.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a silver bay in a Rosie too. *And* she's a red one!





On the right....


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2009)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Thank you ladies. They are both very pretty. My Rosie is very red and always has been. Her mane was really red when she was born but it is starting to turn the same color as her sire's and he is a silver brown/bay. Here he is on the left and Rosie on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She honestly looks like a pretty chestnut to me.

Maggie, my mini, is a Medium Liver Chestnut and she has all kinds of mix colors in her mane and tail, including black. Her daughter Theia is a bright Chestnut Tobinao Sabino and because of this she has white in her tail.

Another way to tell if you have a Silver Bay.. is when they are born the skin around their eyes are black and if they are chestnut, they are always a shade of pink.

I have had a number of both Chestnuts and Silver Bays born on my place over the years.

Barnbum, but you can see in your mare.. she has charcoal lower legs.

Best thing to do if anyone is in doubt is have your mare tested paintedmeadows.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 26, 2009)

> Barnbum, but you can see in your mare.. she has charcoal lower legs.


That's part of being silver bay, right?


----------



## normajeanbaker (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my silver bay mare.

Clipped:











Winter coat:


----------



## Shari (Oct 26, 2009)

barnbum said:


> > Barnbum, but you can see in your mare.. she has charcoal lower legs.
> 
> 
> That's part of being silver bay, right?


Yes


----------



## Kendra (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, so he's not an especially "red" silver bay, but he's a beautiful colour, and I wanted to play!!


----------



## MBennettp (Oct 26, 2009)

I have two, the first is Dawn:






The second is our stallion Joe who is a siver bay dun


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is our Silver Bay mare "Bee"

winter






summer






Our Silver Bay mare "Missy"






Missy's Silver Bay Filly "Revi"


----------



## Devon (Oct 26, 2009)

Martins Mardi Gras Eligent Man aka "Eli" my Silver Bay ASPC/AMHR(Hardship) Gelding















He has small silver hairs in his normal coat and Silver Mane and Tail


----------



## lcwallis (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's Redrock Shimmer Lites


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is my mare OnTheBit Silk Lilly

Winter Coat






Summer Coat (clipped)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's my silver bay roan mare:






And this is her 2008 colt, he's registered as a chestnut, but a few have raised the question as to him possibly being silver bay.. His sire is Parmela's little black stud Buckeroo Merlin..


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a beautiful, many time National Champion, umpteen time Grand Champion and Halter Hall of Fame boy that Erica, her cousin, Clem, and myself all share and love:

*[SIZE=12pt]Tibb’s Sundowner (HOF), a/k/a Sunny[/SIZE]*
_1998 AMHR Silver Bay Dun Gelding_

Halter Hall of Fame / 3x National Champion / 6x Reserve National Champion / 20x Grand Champion

Grandson of Boones Little Andy -- He's a hoofed teddy bear


----------



## wingnut (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's a pic of our newest weanling filly, Missy. I posted a color question here a couple of weeks ago and was told she is a silver bay. Her dam is black and her dad is a buckskin pinto:






This is a closeup of her mane which has a lot of silver/gray mixed with the flaxen






Here's a close up of her face where you can see the dark areas around her eyes






And I don't know if this has anything to do with being bay, but I love her striped hooves:






Like others have mentioned, she looks like she'll have charcoal legs.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 27, 2009)

Yet again, thank you everyone!! I had thought Rosie was a bright chestnut from the beginning but now am not sure. I don't have very good pictures of her eyes when she was born but the skin looks dark in the pictures that I do have. Do any of your silvers have a dark core or black core to the tail? The center hair on her tail is black-black. My other chestnuts don't have that so was curious about that. I know Dad is a silver for sure so might just have to test her. Thanks for the picture, they are all beautiful!!


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2009)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Yet again, thank you everyone!! I had thought Rosie was a bright chestnut from the beginning but now am not sure. I don't have very good pictures of her eyes when she was born but the skin looks dark in the pictures that I do have. Do any of your silvers have a dark core or black core to the tail? The center hair on her tail is black-black. My other chestnuts don't have that so was curious about that. I know Dad is a silver for sure so might just have to test her. Thanks for the picture, they are all beautiful!!


The Silver bays I have had, do not have a dark core to their manes and tails.

My Chestnuts however, do have the dark hairs in the mane and tail. Here is a photo of Maggie.. she is a medium liverchestnut and you can see the black in her tail, she also has the same black in her mane. This is normal for many chestnuts. She also has the pangare gene.







The angle of this photo of Theia is horrible... but you can see her tail. She is TS chestnut but she does have dark hairs in the center of her tail... she is geneticly chestnut.






The skin eye color only holds true from a couple of hours to a couple of days after birth, depending on each horse's genetics. After that the skin will be black around the eye. Both my Chestnuts do have black skin around their eyes.

Do you have photos of her say within two hours of birth?

Edda's sire is Silver Bay and her Dam Bay, like yours. Edda turned out Silver Bay but the colt from the same sire turned out to be Chestnut, no hidden silver.

UC Davis does genetic testing and I think that is a good thing to do.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 27, 2009)

Here she is at about 1 hour old. Hard to tell in the picture.









I don't really care what she color she is either way as she is my favourite girl no matter what but some people raised questions so thought it might be neat to see what others think. I just love my Rose Petal!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Oct 27, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]Here's a picture of a filly whose sire is homozygous black, and dam carrying the silver dilution gene. As a weanling, she looked palomino, had striped hooves...............and as a yearling her legs were much darker, but coat very light. We had her color tested - she was heterogygous for both silver and black. That silver dilution gene can really produce some interesting color variations![/SIZE]


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 29, 2009)

I know exactly what you're talking about.

My red headed mare was/is registered as a palomino until I send her papers in for correction.

But she looks like a silver bay. Although she does not have the graying to her legs.

She has the black core to her tail and black in her mane.

She has heavy nutrition dapples but the weird thing is, to me, she looks like

you are looking at her thru a piece of black lace. She has a strong black

cast to her coat. I can't get a photo to display what I and others see in person.

She is out of a black bay sire and a seal brown mare.

I recently had her color tested at UCDavis and she came back dominate for red.

I've no explanation for the black in her mane and tail or cast to her coat but she's

a red head.


----------



## Shari (Oct 29, 2009)

Equuisize said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about. My red headed mare was/is registered as a palomino until I send her papers in for correction.
> 
> But she looks like a silver bay. Although she does not have the graying to her legs.
> 
> ...


This is very common in Liver Chestnuts.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 29, 2009)

Shari,

I thought of liver chestnut but to me, coming from a big horse background, I've never

seen one that, also, is so red.....Full size horses I've seen have a different tone/shade

to their basic body color.

Zoe looks red just has that black cast.

But I could go with liver chestnut easier than just sorrel/chestnut.

Thanks


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Oct 29, 2009)

Nancy, can I see a picture of your Zoe? Is she colored like my Rose Petal? Mostly I am curious about her black core in her tail. She is so RED too. I would love to see your girl.


----------



## RedTango (Oct 29, 2009)

this is my silver bay unclipped and in his winter coat...




this is Dream clipped.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 29, 2009)

Ronda,

Here are two photos of Zoe from 2 years ago. The black tone just doesn't show up in photos.

I'd take a photo of now but it's pouring out and mud colored isn't the color you're

looking for, I don't think  Her color has darkened as she has aged.

All her kids are red heads, either solid as she is or pinto out of a red and white pinto dad.

I'll post another that shows her a few years ago.

Don't know if these help or not.











She is 4 in this photo and pregnant - but you can kind of see the black in her tail.

It is MUCH blacker now.


----------

